# Ahoy!



## Tall ship surprise (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site and I'm hoping to get some insight. There seems to be years of combine experience here. I'm in the process of purchasing a 100 foot wooden tall ship and would like to find some people who may know more about how to rig it and sail her better than I. I am not sure how many people are necessary to sail it either. I'm looking for a marina that allows liveaboard as I finish the boats remodeling. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Hello welcome to Sailnet,and I applaud your ambitious project,,,hope that works out for you,make sure you keep us updated on the progress,,,,,pictures,pictures....Ralph


----------



## Sherry Morphet (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you, I’ll post some pics of my project boat IDDLDO! 😉


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow, you bought a 100 foot wooden tall ship and now you have to figure out how to sail it? Cool! This makes things a lot easier for me, and how annoyed my wife still is with me, that I brought home a 16 foot sailing dinghy on a trailer and parked it in the driveway.

I look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

My best friend... (passed away) has a son who was a bosun on the Clearwater and rigger on several tall ships... PM me and I can out you in touch.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

On which coast is this boat located?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

In a companion thread, it seems it's been identified as a dilapidated ferrocement schooner, with no mast or rudder. The plan is to restore and operate it as an AirBnB.

I'm guessing it's this one.

https://www.popyachts.com/schooner-sailboats-for-sale/1-hull-denmark-in-portland-oregon-143859

I hate to step on a dream, but these are seriously long odds and not very rational.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

A ferrocement boat, built in 1904? Aren't ferro-cement boats known for rusting from the inside out, after thirty years, until chunks of cement start crumbling off?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Minnewaska said:


> In a companion thread, it seems it's been identified as a dilapidated ferrocement schooner, with no mast or rudder. The plan is to restore and operate it as an AirBnB.
> 
> I'm guessing it's this one.
> 
> ...


This one apparently is dismasted? The OP said that his boat has rigging and he wants to know how to work it and how to sail it. This may not be the same boat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

midwesterner said:


> This one apparently is dismasted? The OP said that his boat has rigging and he wants to know how to work it and how to sail it. This may not be the same boat.


It's a schooner.

Schooners have 2 masts.
This has 1 missing.

Could still be the same boat. How many 100 footers for sale in Portland Or? Lol

But there's so many questions...


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Bob and Nancy Griffith's ferrocement boat, Awahanee circumnavigated a couple of times but didn't last 20 years. It developed stress cracks and the salt water infiltrated and erroded the metal. Large chunks of the cement hull began to crumble. 
I hope the boat in question is not a 1904 ferrocement boat.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

The ad takes a little bit of creative reading. The boat was probably built in the 70s or 80s and was intended to be a replica of a Dutch schooner built in 1904. Note, the hull was redone in the early 90s.

100 ft schooners are not all that common place. Wood hulled 100ft schooners can be very expensive to own and operate. Like, live aboard professional crew expensive.


----------

